# Dudas rele y fotocelda



## alco79ar (Jul 12, 2006)

Hola amigos de foros de electrónica, bueno soy un estudiante de primer año de electronica, esta tarde fui a comprar unos componentes para experimentar y esta ves no quiero quemarlos   , mi pregunta es: el rele de 6Vcc le puedo conectar 220Vca en la llavecita ke trae? y en la de la bobina  no puedo conectar menos de 6V, o sea 3V? o hay otro para 3V?... Y con respecto a la fotocelda, cuando la compre me dijeron si chiquita o grande, y como es un circuito pequeño el ke estoy haciendo preferi chiquita, y ke diferencia hay entre tamaños? y ke valores de resistencia puedo obtener en las fotoceldas?
Eso es todo creo, perdonen la ignorancia, es ke cada ves ke voy a comprar a la electrónica transpiro: oops:  espero que se entiendan mis preguntas. chau exitos!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 13, 2006)

Hola,

Comúnmente los relevos traen impreso los valores de corriente y voltaje que soporta la llave de conmutación, y el voltaje de trabajo de la bobina. Aunque puedes utilizar menos voltaje del especificado para hacer la activación, el suicheo va a ser tan lento que creara una chispa en los contactos de la llave que poco a poco los terminaran dañando.

En cuanto a la fotocelda, entre más grande, mas es la diferencia de resistencia eléctrica entre los estados de plena luz y oscuridad.

Saludos.


----------



## alco79ar (Jul 13, 2006)

bueno, conecte la fotocelda y una resistencia de 100K en la base de un transistor, en el colector conecte otra resistencia de 1k y en el emisor un led. Seguro ke ya saben el efecto del led; la pregunta es como hago para utilizarlo con una lampara de 220Vca? para ke en la medida ke baje la luz del sol aumente la luz de la lampara.
En cuanto al rele, es de 10a, ese es el consumo o el amperaje ke soporta antes de derretirse?
Gracias, hasta pronto


----------



## rudeluis (Jul 13, 2006)

Es muy dificil poder controlar la intencidad de la lampara con un rele, lo mas sencillo que podrias hacer es un circuito que al disminuir la luz se encienda la lampara, el grado de sensibilidad se puede graduar intercalado un potenciometro. 

este grafico resume todo


----------



## alco79ar (Jul 14, 2006)

si, ese es el circuito ke describo en el segundo mensaje, solo ke sin el rele. lo ke yo preguntaba si se puede usar como para variar la resistencia a la corriente de 220Vca, para que aumente o disminuya la intencidad de una lampara, pues he visto circuitos muy pekeños con un potenciometro ke hacen esto, Gracias por su ayuda.
Hasta pronto


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 14, 2006)

alco79ar dijo:
			
		

> si, ese es el circuito ke describo en el segundo mensaje, solo ke sin el rele. lo ke yo preguntaba si se puede usar como para variar la resistencia a la corriente de 220Vca, para que aumente o disminuya la intencidad de una lampara, pues he visto circuitos muy pekeños con un potenciometro ke hacen esto, Gracias por su ayuda.
> Hasta pronto



Hola, eso se llama dimmer .


Con un relé, no puede variar la intensidad por que solo esta la opción de "encendido",  ""apagado" a menos que lo hiciera por PWM pero con un relé terminará formando un arco.

Nunca lo he visto hecho, pero tal vez si en un dimmer, remplaza el potenciómetro por una LDR del mismo valor o aproximado, tal vez pueda lograr el mismo efecto. Pero primero haga funcionar el dimmer, luego le hace la modificación.

Saludos


----------



## alco79ar (Jul 17, 2006)

bueno, lo de el rele era una pregunta aparte en el primer post, no quiero hacerlo con el rele, lo ke pregunto es lo ke responde EinSoldiatGott: remplaza el potenciómetro por una LDR del mismo valor o aproximado. y la duda ke tengo es como lo hago funcionar con 220Vca. de cuantos wats tendria ke ser la fotoresistencia? se consiguen para tensiónes de 220Vca?
muchas gracias


----------

